# Giant ct x giant hmpk dragonscale



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Well whata rollercoaster it's been my first time breeding. Thought I knew it all but was not as on the ball as I thought but I'm sure I am not the only one hers mom ct dad and some baby snaps


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (May 17, 2015)

They're so cute!

Looking forward to seeing how they turn out, considering they have such good-looking parents.


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Comeing on nice


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Took some small and inferior ones out today all in all doing great three weeks tomorrow


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Got test kit today ammonia was high so changed half water was quite surprised because they get daily small water changes never mind. Also never fed them till later on today noticed not so much wasted eather


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Start of crown tails ?


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Comeing on very nice counted 38 today


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Chunky


----------



## Sadie Barnett (Apr 7, 2015)

If you end up selling any of these in the future and will ship, please message me. I've been dying for a giant and those parents are both pretty


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry I'm in U.K. So couldn't ship


----------

